# I'm sticking with magnets--how about you?



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Several over time have mentioned rare earth magnets to hold a chuck key on the lid of the drill press. Sure. But magnets do some other things well too:



















magnets audibly ripped from failed speakers can do bigger jobs:



















A small RE magnet embedded in a push stick for the band saw keeps it hanging from the upper housing-very handy.

Lets find out if opinions about magnets are polarized!

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I hadn't thought about robbing dead audio speakers for their magnets. Thanks for the tip.

Ever had issues with cell phones and/or watches since you use so many magnets?


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Lee I'm using a lot of RE magnets as well as some not so rare, work great !
I've also got a set of those magnetic knife holder bars screwed to the wall by my bench, odd ball screwdrivers, measuring tools, etc in plane view and ready to grab.

Mike, the best fun with magnets I've had was watching a junior at a radio station years back trying to figure out what to do after being told the electro magnet we used to erase audio tapes caused sterility if held to close to the front of his pants ..LOL, repeatedly..


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Horizontal Mike, what is a "cell phone"?

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## cloakie1 (May 29, 2011)

we have a couple of switch magnets at work which i have got attached to a piece of wood…it is great to use as a stop on the jointer for hunching tenons or the bansaw as a stop….sometimes it is used as a support for a fence or even as a fence itself….never thought of using them for pushsticks tho…great idea …thanks lee


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Couple more:

I use this cheap chisel for anything; it hangs on my assembly table. Mostly it scrapes glue when it gets to the stringy state, but I'm not above using it in ways I'm not comfortable revealing at this time.










One keeps handy the allen wrench that fits these hole saws:










racerglen, I am familiar with those erasers. But what are you using magnets for these days?

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I am highjacking my own thread here.

"Fun with RE Magnets" might be the new title.

I embedded a couple of the 25cent size magnets in a piece of fir, Reglueing the thin ripped piece was easy and seamless.

The result:










(Oh, back to pre-highjack times, the magnetized push stick is in this shot as well.)

Another view:










The bottom side of the fir doesn't reveal the presence of the magnets at all:










The kids get a kick out of stuff like this.

Kindly,

Lee


----------

